# shark attack surf fishing clip, video



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

I attacked the sharks this morning from the surf, 3 for 3, nice video, all by my self, what a handfull to record, fish, retrieve and released, a bit of underwater video to.











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_NomYf3EQU


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

Looked like fun to me. Great underwater shots too! Thanks airnuts


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------

